# Crab sticks?



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

I was wondering if there good on a bulking diet and if there good souce of protein or processed crap?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Almost no crab in them whatsoever, fcuk they are tasty though eh, easy eat a pack of them in minutes.

Any good? No idea.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Either its expensive and uses real crab or its pollock which they call imitation crab.

Usually has no fat or carbs so fine if you want some expensive protein.

I had some crab meat i put in my eggs a few weeks ago it was a nice treat.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Either its expensive and uses real crab or its *pollock* which they call imitation crab.
> 
> Usually has no fat or carbs so fine if you want some expensive protein.
> 
> I had some crab meat i put in my eggs a few weeks ago it was a nice treat.


Mmm I love pollock, I get bags of the frozen stuff from Tescos, something like £1.80 for about 10 small fillets. Lovely.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Would'nt say pollock was a high source of protein, just googled the nutritiion and found, it only contains 13g protein per 77g portion.

Having said that it is nice fish.

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/finfish-and-shellfish-products/4092/2


----------

